# Health Habits of SPs



## anon1234 (May 15, 2013)

I recently started a health and fitness blog and I am thinking of writing about creating a more fitting approach to healthy living based on MBTI type. 

What is your MBTI type? What is your gender? What is your age? What type of environment do you live in (city/ suburbs/ rural)? Where do you live? 

What is your diet like? Do you count calories/ keep a food diary? Do you cook for yourself?

What are your exercise habits? Do you belong to a gym?

Do you use technology for healthy living (Jawbone Up, FitBit, iphone apps)

Does music help you exercise better?

Do you workout better in the morning or at night? 

What kind of physical activity do you prefer (various sports, running/walking, yoga, outdoor activities, weight training)?

Do you find it helpful to workout with a group?

Have you ever changed your habits? If so, did you maintain the new habit? 

What motivates your health behaviors?

What aspect of healthy living do you find the most challenging? What triggers unhealthy decisions (stress/ emotions/ boredom/ pleasure/ not giving a shit)? 

Anything else you would like to add that I didn't think of?


In case you are interested: theredbikiniproject.com


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

What is your MBTI type? What is your gender? What is your age? What type of environment do you live in (city/ suburbs/ rural)? Where do you live? 

istp, f, gen y, city, boston area.

What is your diet like? Do you count calories/ keep a food diary? Do you cook for yourself?

its mostly protein, organic produce, greek yogurt, protein shakes, and a few exceptions here and there. i do keep track of my calories, and i do cook for myself 99 percent of the time.

What are your exercise habits? Do you belong to a gym?

being leered at and talked to at the gym made me uncomfortable, so i bought equip for a home gym.

Do you use technology for healthy living (Jawbone Up, FitBit, iphone apps)

no, but i have been wanting to try that zombie run ap. haha

Does music help you exercise better?

absolutely, its practically impossible without it.

Do you workout better in the morning or at night? 

night, but i prefer to in the morning so it won't energize me at the wrong time of day.

What kind of physical activity do you prefer (various sports, running/walking, yoga, outdoor activities, weight training)?

i prefer hiking above all, for the scenery. i lift, and do some cardio.

Do you find it helpful to workout with a group?

thats just distracting, and people go at all different paces, so it ends up being too much to focus on.

Have you ever changed your habits? If so, did you maintain the new habit? 

yeah i got into lifting about two years ago and found i loved it. before that, i'd been an aggressive inline skater, and into all terrain biking, but moving around, i haven't always lived in a good location for those.

What motivates your health behaviors?

honestly its probably mostly my bdd/i'm neurotic about my body. other than that, if i don't work out, my anxiety creeps up on me big time.

What aspect of healthy living do you find the most challenging? What triggers unhealthy decisions (stress/ emotions/ boredom/ pleasure/ not giving a shit)? 

the most challenging is not drinking. i've never been an over-eater, and i have always been active, but its too tempting to have several instead of one glass of wine - and in all the research i've done, i have found thats a huge nono if you wanna stay fit (just smoke week instead). XD

Anything else you would like to add that I didn't think of?










You probably didn't think of that^, amirite? ; D


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

What is your MBTI type? What is your gender? What is your age? What type of environment do you live in (city/ suburbs/ rural)? Where do you live?

I am an xSTP. I test for ISTP but tend to act more like ESTP. I am 22, and I live in a primarily urban area in New York State. 

What is your diet like? Do you count calories/ keep a food diary? Do you cook for yourself?

I am a vegetarian. I do not count calories or keep a food diary. I occasionally cook for myself, but I hate cooking..requires too much patience. 

What are your exercise habits? Do you belong to a gym?

I am a cyclist. I go to a rock climbing gym about once a month. I love hiking and swimming. I also played ice hockey for a long time and would love to get back into it. I like activities that are exhilarating. I also do yoga every morning. 

Do you use technology for healthy living (Jawbone Up, FitBit, iphone apps)
I used FitBit until my battey died, aha. I also have an iphone app, but it's pretty useless considering I forget my phone a lot.

Does music help you exercise better?
Absolutely. 

Do you workout better in the morning or at night?
I honestly don't know. I think the middle of the day. 

What kind of physical activity do you prefer (various sports, running/walking, yoga, outdoor activities, weight training)?
Oh, haha. I listed them above. I like hiking, climbing, running, cycling, yoga, ice hockey, to name a few. Also hackey-sack, which is actually a pretty good work out. 

Do you find it helpful to workout with a group?
It depends. For hockey, totally. But, I love cycling on my own. I find it distracting to try and talk and ride at the same time. Climbing and hiking are good with very small groups. 

Have you ever changed your habits? If so, did you maintain the new habit?
Doing yoga every day is relatively recent. I have maintained the new habit. 

What motivates your health behaviors?
It's my nature. I have a lot of energy and I need to do things. I feel lazy if I sleep all day. 

What aspect of healthy living do you find the most challenging? What triggers unhealthy decisions (stress/ emotions/ boredom/ pleasure/ not giving a shit)?
I would say stressful emotions, boredom, and pleasure. 

Anything else you would like to add that I didn't think of?
Not really! Good luck to ya!


----------



## Bluemint (Feb 12, 2014)

Female xSTP. All depends on my mood, no set habits. I usually end up being healthy though, because I like to move, and I prefer the taste of most healthy foods over junk food. My biggest challenge is caring for my basic needs when I'm involved in something that interests me. Boredom/being alone for too long triggers unhealthy decisions.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

. 

What is your MBTI type? What is your gender? What is your age? What type of environment do you live in (city/ suburbs/ rural)? Where do you live? 

ESTP. F. 33. Toronto suburb pretty close to downtown. 

What is your diet like? Do you count calories/ keep a food diary? Do you cook for yourself?

I'm good about watching what I eat, not so good at watching how much I eat. I'm known for gorging on fruit. I'll eat cherries and mangoes and melons until I feel sick. It's terrible. I like my fruit. Otherwise, I like variety. I try new things a lot. Curries, baked stuffed vegetables, seafood, etc... I cook with fresh ingredients. 

What are your exercise habits? Do you belong to a gym?

I run. I try to make it to the gym for weight lifting. This is where I get lazy. Running and swimming and sports don't take much effort. I enjoy it anyway. But I value strength training too and I don't enjoy it. 

Do you use technology for healthy living (Jawbone Up, FitBit, iphone apps)

Nope. 

Does music help you exercise better?

Yes. 

Do you workout better in the morning or at night? 

Either. 

What kind of physical activity do you prefer (various sports, running/walking, yoga, outdoor activities, weight training)?

Running, swimming, martial arts, hiking, racquet sports etc... 

Do you find it helpful to workout with a group?

No. 

Have you ever changed your habits? If so, did you maintain the new habit? 

Yes, I've changed habits. Sometimes I maintain a new habit, sometimes I don't. Depends if I liked the change. 

What motivates your health behaviors?

I'm guessing my parents. My mother is extremely into health and fitness. I'm just doing what I was raised to do. 

What aspect of healthy living do you find the most challenging? What triggers unhealthy decisions (stress/ emotions/ boredom/ pleasure/ not giving a shit)? 

Really good fruit. I'd probably drop some weight if I didn't go nuts on the fruit.


----------



## suzypike (Mar 30, 2014)

Female ISFP, 7w8, 7-8-4, 40s. I eat healthy- lots of fresh/frozen fruits and veggies and a little lean protein(should prob eat more). 
I watch (not count) carbs not calories. I'm a runner, hiker, gym-rat and do MMA. 
I prefer to work out alone and MMA is the only kind of group thing I've ever enjoyed. I don't use music- I enjoy the workout itself too much for the distraction. I love to push myself.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

I don't really take good care of myself. I have an unhealthy eating habit, don't get enough sleep, don't exercise, have an unhealthy intake of caffeine, and probably more. Mostly because I don't give enough of a shit.


----------



## saturnne (Sep 8, 2009)

What is your MBTI type? What is your gender? What is your age? What type of environment do you live in (city/ suburbs/ rural)? Where do you live? 
- ISTP, female, 21, suburbs

What is your diet like? Do you count calories/ keep a food diary? Do you cook for yourself?
- in the summer, when I'm under "supervision" of my parents, pretty darn healthy. But when I go back to school in the fall, I tend to become unhealthy. I do keep a food diary online. I rarely cook for myself. 

What are your exercise habits? Do you belong to a gym?
- I run in the mornings and after dinner - right now. But I only started doing this a week ago. Before this, I walked an hour a day.

Do you use technology for healthy living (Jawbone Up, FitBit, iphone apps)
- No... they annoy me, personally.

Does music help you exercise better?
- Not really. Sometimes, but it's better for me to just chill and listen to nature haha. But we'll have to see about that when I go back to school and I'm more stressed. I think music is good when I'm stressed and I'm trying to run.

Do you workout better in the morning or at night? 
- In the morning, I work out with an empty stomach, so I'm more tired than when I work out at night.

What kind of physical activity do you prefer (various sports, running/walking, yoga, outdoor activities, weight training)?
- running and walking, hiking.

Do you find it helpful to workout with a group?
- Yes (I enjoyed having a workout partner, but I've never worked out in a group). But these days my ego seems to be too big to find myself a workout partner.

Have you ever changed your habits? If so, did you maintain the new habit? 
- Yes. I only changed any unhealthy habits I had during the school year when I came back home for the summer. I don't think recently, I've ever maintained a new healthy habit for longer than six months... :'(

What motivates your health behaviors?
- Supervision... or the fear of. WOW I need to change my mindset. 

What aspect of healthy living do you find the most challenging? What triggers unhealthy decisions (stress/ emotions/ boredom/ pleasure/ not giving a shit)? 
- Eating three healthy meals a day, during the period of which I lost the most weight. Stress and the resulting feeling of powerlessness triggers unhealthy decisions, as well as boredom and certainly a need for fun, or pleasure. 

Anything else you would like to add that I didn't think of?
- Stop wishing and start working... this is important to me right now.


----------

